# Don't fear the Bear: Bareback variant Charle's minimal slingshot base



## lightgeoduck (Apr 3, 2011)

Seems like the interest for bareback shooting is still on the burner and heating up. Recently Charles posted a minimal slingshot that shoots in a bareback fashion.

http://slingshotforum.com/topic/20974-more-minimal-slingshots/

Well, bareback isn't a new concept, but that method of shooting it isn't common, usually bareback is done in a "pistol grip" style putting the band set around the semiextended index finger. Charles slingshot puts two knuckles in the path of the ammo. Which, again, isnt new, but it isn't usually seen. What is common, is the fear of trying it. Though if you dont have an interest, I can't blame you, but if you don't want to try it out of fear: hopefully this vid will help ease it a bit.

I didn't make a minimal slingshot, but my basic set up provides the same concept of the 2 knuckle obtrusion:






LGD


----------



## BC-Slinger (Jan 6, 2013)

Great video these bareback setups are fun and the best part super portable.


----------



## AZ Stinger (Aug 30, 2012)

Thanks LGD......


----------



## Toddy (Oct 2, 2011)

I think you hit the nail right on the head with one word in that video "fear". I truly think people hit their hand doing this because they believe they will, or at least are afraid of hitting the hand. I was very lucky when learning, I had Dgui showing me the way and I trusted his words.

Great video Mr Duck


----------



## Charles (Aug 26, 2010)

Very nice demonstration, Duck. Thanks for posting this one.

I have tried the single looped band, but found it tended to irritate the skin between my fingers. That is the reason I went with the dowel. But I would prefer to be able to use just a single loop, as you are using, just because it is less equipment to fool with.

Cheers ...... Charles


----------



## rapidray (Dec 15, 2012)

Another great video on bareback! Thank for sharing LGD.


----------

